# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ไฟหน้าLED H4 3000LM ชิป ETI ประสิทธิภาพสูงกว่าCree 25% ไม่ต้องใช้พัดลม

## xenon001

*ไฟหน้าledรถยนต์ขั้ว H4 ความสว่าง3000Lumen ใช้ Chip ETI คุณภาพสูงกว่า Cree 25%
ราคาชุดล่ะ 3,200 บาท รับประกัน 18 เดือน ระบายความร้อนด้วยซิงค์ไม่ใช้พัดลม
สำหรับรถที่ใช้หลอดไฟขั้ว H4 ที่มีหลอดไฟสูงต่ำในหลอดเดียวกัน
เป็นตัวที่พัฒนามากจากรุ่น 2400Lumen โดยพัฒนาให้ไฟสูง เป็น 3000 Lumen
ใช้ Chip ETI ที่มีประสิทธิภาพสูงกว่า Cree ถึง 25%
สอบถามรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมหรือสั่งซื้อโทร. 085-0015551,090-2421551
ID Line : 0902421551 ติดต่อ เอ เวลา 09.00 -22.00 น.
ชมรายละเอียดเพิมเติมได้ที่ www.xenonthai.com
[youtube]5SFXHsG-RYw[/youtube]
*

----------


## xenon001

ไฟหน้าLEDH4 3000LM

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟLED H43000Lumens

----------

